# Bear taxidermist info??



## Buck Wild! (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone know a good bear taxidermist? Got a bear a couple days ago and looking for a good taxidermist for a 3/4 body mount. I've shot other bears and have taken them into a taxidermist(s) who does the work of a 3 year old, and another who does good work but I waited 2 years to get my bear back. Trying to find good work, and a decent turn around time.


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Bill Zuck with Villiage Smith's Taxidermy 248-634-8834, He is a older taxidermist that I tried out last year and was very impressed. He is out of Holly and did wonderful work for me on a bear and a buck. Turn around time was around 8 or 9 months. I was at the end of his list though, b/c i waited until end of December to bring them to him.

Forgot to mention, He loves to talk hunting. So if you head out to his shop, allow for plenty of talking time lol


----------



## mattogtr (Aug 10, 2010)

Buck Wild! said:


> Trying to find good work, and a decent turn around time.


Might as well ask for the meaning of life and what women want while you're at it. :lol:


----------



## JustGive'Er Outdoors (Sep 9, 2009)

i've heard good things and seen great work from North Country Legends taxidermy in Gladstone, i'll be taking my bear there soon, couldn't tell ya on the turn around time yet tho my boss got 2 bucks from there lsat year back already


----------



## BGB (Jul 21, 2004)

Jenkins Taxidermy in Carson City. I got a 3/4 mount and it was awesome. He does lots o bears.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

BGB said:


> Jenkins Taxidermy in Carson City. I got a 3/4 mount and it was awesome. He does lots o bears.


I agree that Bruce does great work. His wife Nancy also makes great looking rugs for a reasonable fee.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

why not go with someone who helps pay for this website we all get to use there are 2 taxidermists that sponser this site,haus of taxidermy and myself Acorn Ridge Taxidermy. here is a 3/4 mount that i did


----------



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Another vote for Nancy @ Jenkins


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have used nancarrow for several mounts.he is located east of saginae about 10 miles in richville. here is the info.they do mounts for people all over they do excellent work

User Rating: 5 out of 5 stars (1 rating) *Nancarrow Taxidermy Studios*



(989) 823-7311
 3968 Van Buren Rd, Frankenmuth, MI 48734


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

I had mine done by the trophy Room at Jays Sporting Goods RJ did a great job


----------

